# Roommate Rant!!



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

So everyone has probably wanted to/has ranted about their roommate once upon a time!!!

She is actually my best friend but I can only take so much before I just want to yell at her!!

So I've recently had a "procedure" done(I won't go into details because I don't need rude comments), which now I'm in excruciating pain at some pretty stupid times(I'll spare you all the rest of the gory details), and sometimes it last for an hour or two and sometimes it lasts all day, I'm pretty good at not complaining about how much pain I'm in and just keeping to myself, except this morning I had only been asleep for 2 hours when I woke up in horrible pain that not even Advil was helping... I thought something was seriously wrong with me... So holed up in the bathroom I'm texting her asking for help etc and shes a very nice friend so she helps as much as possible, it went on from about 4am-10am.. I am very glad to have her as my friend when she helps out and such.. But for the rest of the day all she could do was complain about how much pain she was in or complain about a new bruise that had popped up and that really hurt... She always gets like this, if you're in pain she has to be worse off and quite frankly it makes me really mad... She also over exaggerates everything!! Take her out for a little walk and she tells people you made her walk like 40km! 

She also can't do anything for herself she is very dependent, which also makes me mad... She depends on her boyfriend for everything!! I'm extremely independent and I was raised that way, like this girl can't do the simplest of things, like she couldn't even hang curtains.. she quit and waited for someone else to do it... Her boyfriend is a big arsehole he makes her cry, hes called her fat, and told her she has weird looking body parts, and we both went up north for 4 months and while we were away he met another girl and decided to see what the first week we were back was like and if it was different he was going to dump her and go to this new girl! like seriously?!?!?! What does she say? "Oh he didn't know he upset me when he said those things" or "Seeing me at the airport reassured him that he wanted me" She doesn't realize how big of a jerk he actually is..

Now I'm moving home this month for personal reasons, and him and I don't get along and its pretty easy to see why.. So now that I'm leaving she is all gung-ho about him moving in with her and how great it will be, and a few years down the road she wants to get married to him and have his children(he hates kids and never wants them)

I just want to shake some sense into her!!!!

Sorry for this rambly rant lol but I just needed to get it out


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm right there with you!! I've had some pretty HORRIBLE roommates. The first roommates I ever lived with were my husband's friends. I moved in shortly after we started dating. All of them smoked marijuana, which is fine, but they were the total pot heads that never cleaned anything, smoked CONSISTENTLY, and were just overall difficult. I thought they were bad until we moved in with my husband's coworkers. UGH!

The lady was absolutely batsh*t crazy. She thought she was the most professional person ever, even though she was 35 and hadn't ever held down a job for more than a year in her life. Her dad passed away and left her a lot of money and she is the prime example of hood rich. She went to the most expensive neighborhood she could find and put a down payment on a house, then bought a bunch of old cars because she liked to fix them up. Well when we moved in all her friends were having babies and she was separated from her husband(who still lived in her house) and she set her sights on a boss at her work. Got pregnant by him by "accident" after a couple of weeks. She was MONTHS behind her mortgage but refused to sell any of her cars, only 1 worked and barely at that. She never cleaned anything because she is "allergic" to dust. She has a cat that she doesn't pay any attention to because she is allergic to him. She let her betta fish die slowly because she never changed the water and never fed it, by the time it died the water was like a gel. Then she let the dead betta sit in there for a month before she flushed it. She brags about getting her dogs high all the time that she never takes care of. She leaves them out in the living room in the cold all the time. She had the baby prematurely and I ended up being the nanny when she did go back to work. As soon as she was done with her breast milk she took up smoking pot all the time. They would leave the back door and front door open ALL night long, they left one time while cooking garlic bread in a toaster oven and the entire downstairs was filled with smoke, lucky it didn't catch on fire. She freaking coddled the child like crazy. Anytime he cried she was grabbing him, she never let him learn how to self soothe. She ended up getting fired from her job because she was always starting drama at work. When we moved out we found that a lot of our stuff was missing. My china set, our little Christmas tree, my cookware. A bunch of stuff. But if we accused her of "stealing" them it would have caused so much drama. This is just the surface of the problems we had while there.

We think she was a witch too. No joke. Because my husband and I would talk about something and the next day she would either bring it up or they would be doing what we talked about, like cleaning and stuff. Even if we were out and about it was always the next day whatever we talked about was brought up. She is a very evil, vindictive person and I feel bad for her baby because he is going to grow up with THAT. I'm just glad that she is no longer in our lives. My husband still works with the boyfriend and sees him every day but they are no where near as close of friends as they used to be thanks to this controlling b*tch!!!

I understand what you're going through, but at least you're moving home and can be clear of all that drama her boyfriend was causing and the immaturity that went along with it. I'm sure you two can still be friends, it just really depends on what her boyfriend says to her and if he can change her mind. I hope that you guys will still be friends and she won't let a boy get in between you two.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like my friend Liz don't get me wrong she's my best friend but she lacks maturity it's her disability I over look it. But when she moved in she didn't know how to make tacos :/ anyway I know how you feel about situations like that I think we all been there LOL 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

I go through that with my best friend. She is turning 25 this year and she is SUPER immature. She hasn't had a boyfriend since high school because she is overweight and she says, "I don't want someone who wants me how I am." She is very much into self hating and doing the pity party stuff. Then she posts on Facebook all the time whenever there is something wrong with her. She posted one time about having a UTI and I tried to talk some sense into her but she didn't see what's wrong with it. She has also had a very hard time with me getting married. She sees I've grown up and matured a lot in the past 3 years and I know she can see that she hasn't but she doesn't want to change. We live on opposite ends of the country so we don't see each other often but talk every day and she has just had a hard time adjusting to me being married now. 

Oh wow!! She didn't know how to make tacos?! Oh boy!!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I also know how you feel, I got my first apt with my then boyf...when we broke up, I had no choice but to find a room mate. The first one was a friend of my sisters who had a 2yr old son & I figured shes a single mum, she must be responsible & a good well rounded person...WRONG. She never paid the bills on time & CONSTANTLY had random guys over, she kept her room filthy [dirty diapers etc. ] she eventually decided she was going to move out RIGHT when the bills were due! Gave me no notice...just left!

2nd room mate was a co-worker who I knew pretty well & got along with...things were good for a while, then she started throwing parties literally EVERY weekend...without even letting me know & these were LOUD crazy parties with people acting stupid...I would walk into the apt after visiting my family overnight & there would be trash EVERYWHERE & random ppl passed out on the floor. The final straw was when she pretty much allowed her boyf to move in without one word to me & nights where I had to be up early for work I would hear them um...yeh...doing the deed SUPER loud ...I was officially done with roomies after her! Whatever happened to respect for another person? I ended up moving back with my folks until I had money saved for a place of my own!


----------

